# ceramic haft



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

broke the ceramic shaft for the pinwheel on my sro1000int protein skimmer with the bubble blaster pump. any chance anyone know where to get one? thanks


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I can check tomorrow


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

carl said:


> I can check tomorrow


id appreciate it, thank you


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Can you take a picture of the pump that shows the make and model number and text it to me? 4164609922


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

carl said:


> Can you take a picture of the pump that shows the make and model number and text it to me? 4164609922


hi carl, thank you for your input. I found one, unfortunately it looks like I have to buy the whole pin wheel assembly with the shaft. I was hoping just for the shaft but everywhere including coralvue only sell as one piece. again thanks!


----------

